# Lindsay Lohan „besticht“ Sozialdienst-Mitarbeiter !!!



## Mandalorianer (24 Okt. 2011)

*Lindsay Lohan „besticht“ Sozialdienst-Mitarbeiter !!!
​*
(hgm) Ihren neuen „Job“ als Putzfrau in einem Leichenschauhaus hat Lindsay Lohan seit einigen Tagen inne. Gleich am ersten Tag trat sie zu spät zum vom Gericht verordneten Sozialdienst an. Ihr Sprecher Steven Honig rechtfertigte die Unpünktlichkeit so: „Sie konnte den Eingang nicht finden und war durcheinander, weil die Medien bereits auf sie warteten.“

Ihr negatives Image haftet an Lindsay wie Leim. Unterkriegen ließ sie sich von der jüngsten Kritik aber nicht. Stattdessen versuchte sich die Schauspielerin mit Schlemmereien bei den Mitarbeitern des Leichenschauhauses zu entschuldigen.



 
Da stehen sie nun, die süßen Cupcakes und keiner will sie haben. Lindsay Lohan bestellte sie für die Mitarbeiter.​
Zunächst orderte Lindsay eine Runde Mittagessen bei der Fast-Food-Kette In ‘N’ Out Burger. Eine Lieferung Süßes sollte wohl auch den letzten Lindsay-Nicht-Fan ruhig stellen. Mission misslungen. Ihr Sprecher dazu: „Lindsay bat ihren Assistenten, das Mittagessen zu besorgen. Die freiwilligen Helfer sollten sich in der Pause bedienen.“ Außerdem versuchte Lindsay, den Mitarbeitern das Leben mit Cupcakes zu versüßen. Ihre Spende wurde jedoch abgelehnt.

Ed Winter, stellvertretender Chef-Leichenbeschauer: „Das ist unakzeptabel. Wir nehmen kein Essen an.“ Trotz der ablehnenden Einstellung des Personals, steht Lindsay vor Ort nicht ganz alleine da. In einer ihrer Pausen wurde sie rauchend mit zwei Frauen gesichtet. Bis zum 2. November, ihrem nächsten Gerichtstermin, muss Lindsay 16 Stunden Sozialdienst pro Woche im Leichenschauhaus absolviert haben.

*typisch die prüden Amis , sowas nennen die Bestechung , frechheit*

*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Franky70 (24 Okt. 2011)

Lindsay im Leichenschauhaus, da könnte sie gleich ein Horror B-Movie drehen...


----------



## BlueLynne (24 Okt. 2011)

die Amis mögen eben nichts Süßes als Spende 

oder wissen die Puderzucker nicht zu schätzen 

das "negative Image" ist ja auch nur eine Erfindung der freien Presse ....


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2012)

na ja, ein Versuch wars wert


----------

